# [SOLVED][Gnome] Wylogowanie użytkownika

## wirus

Witam,

System -> Wyloguj nazwa_użytkownika i pojawia się okno wylogowania

Jakim poleceniem wywołać to okno z konsoli?Last edited by wirus on Thu Aug 23, 2007 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aro

Obawiam sie, ze bedzie to ciezkie do zrobienia. Za wyswietlenie tego okienka odpowiada z tego co wiem gnome-panel - ten sam, ktory odpowiada za wyswietlenie menu system (i pozostalych menu). Oznacza to, ze okno wylogowania nie jest oddzielna aplikacja. Byc moze mozna uruchomic okno wysylajac odpowiedni sygnal do gnome-panela. Jest jeszcze druga mozliwosc. Mozliwe, ze w bibliotekach Gnome'a istnieje odpowiednia funkcja odpowiedzialna za wyswietlanie tego okna. Osobiscie nigdy nie uzywalem bibliotek Gnome'a (swiadomie) wiec nie mam pojecia.

----------

## wirus

Potrzebne mi to było do rozwiązania problemu z wylogowaniem.

Po pojawieniu się okienka wylogowania i wciśnięciu 'wyloguj' nie chce mi wylogowac użytkownika,

żadnego kumunikatu i okienko wylogowania nie znika.

Próbowałem reemerge gnome-panel ale nie pomoglo. Na nowo utwożonym użytkowniku jest

to samo.

----------

## aro

Troche pogooglalem i okazuje sie, ze jest mozliwosc uruchomienia okna od wylogowania uzytkownika pod terminalem (u mnie to okno wyglada inaczej niz wywolane z System->Wyloguj). Polecenie to:

```
gnome-session-save --kill
```

Zobacz czy w ten sposob uda Ci sie wylogowac.

----------

## wirus

Dzięki, przydało się to polecenie + strace

rozwiązanie:

```
rc-update add net.lo boot
```

 :Wink: 

----------

